# Hearty [Alaska] Beef Stew



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Sounds good Mystriss.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1.


Looks good!


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I like the addition of the cream of mushroom and yes I will go light on the two peppers. Wife loves beef stew so I'll let you know.

Thanks,
Bud


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Looks good. I love any soup/stew with beef an potatoes. Friends have shared theirs an while its all a bit different its all similar and always very good. Makes me hungry for a big howl right now.


----------



## cheeno (Aug 31, 2019)

*Yummy! When I seen the "Alaska" part I thought for sure the meat would be Moose or Bear or something else from the wild.*


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Sounds good, I like anything with cream of mushroom soup. :smile:


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

cheeno said:


> *Yummy! When I seen the "Alaska" part I thought for sure the meat would be Moose or Bear or something else from the wild.*


We had moose dogs last week :wink2:


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

I've been playing with this recipe a bit and hit on a great alteration tonight so I thought I'd share.









For this batch (which was delish) I did [modifications are in bold];

*2-3* pounds beef stew meat
2 cans cream of mushroom stew
*4 cups chicken stock*
*6* potatoes cut in large chunks
1 *sweet* onion (long slices)
*12oz package frozen "California blend" / carrots, broccoli, cauliflower*
About 4 cups of cooked rice

_Beef Seasoning_
1 1/2 tbsp chili powder (cut this down if you don't like a kick)
1 1/2 tbsp _roasted garlic powder_
1 tbsp black pepper
1 tbsp _rosemary salt_ 
2 1/2 tsp cumin
1 1/2 tsp oregano

_Roasted Garlic Powder_
Toast your regular garlic powder over medium heat for a few minutes.

I don't recommend doing garlic powder in bulk for storage/later use, it seems to lose it's tasty edge. I just make it on the fly as it's really quick/easy.

_Rosemary Salt_
Ratio: 2 tbsp rosemary leaves (no stems) : 1 cup of salt/sea salt

Mix salt and rosemary leaves then spread evenly on a dark baking sheet and bake at 200*F for 30-35 minutes. Let it cool then toss it in the food processor to break down the rosemary (and salt if you use unground sea salt) 

*I prefer to use a coffee grinder or spice grinder (or a mortise and pestle) to get it more to table salt consistency than the food processor does. 

Rosemary salt basically keeps forever so you can toss it in an air tight container for later use/batch production.


_The rest of the stew recipe is the same:

Mix the seasonings, coat the beef stew meat and let it sit 10 mins
Cream of chicken and chicken stock gets stirred up in the instapot pan
Add frozen veggies, onion, and potato chunks and stir
Add seasoned beef and stir
Lid up, pressure cook 40 minutes, slow release 10ish, and serve stew over rice with a little extra scoop of juice._


FYI the above recipe made about 8 servings, but we apparently tend toward larger "serving" sizes here. This was left for lunches after 4 bowls were eaten:









I also have about 2-3 cups of spiced chicken stock left which I'll be using with dinner [instapot chuck roast] later this week.


----------



## roughneck (Nov 28, 2014)

Looks really tasty.


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

It was good enough that I had to come share immediately!

_...so I didn't forget to update hahaha_


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Got it, looks good. 

Bud


----------

